# Big Als water conditioner



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

I had a bottle for over a year now, so....

thanks


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Its ok but prime is the best. Should be fine after only a yr

Prime is the best and it's more concentrated so you use less. With the big als stuff I always use more than recomended


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree with feefa I have used other dechlorinaters and they never last as long as prime IMO prime is way better and last longer


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Dont use Prime.

New studies have Been done showing that it destroys Your Biological Filtration , and dosing more than 1nce a month will more than likely kill Your bacteria....

use API Tap water Conditioner , safer and it doesnt smell Like Big foot just took a sh*t on my Lap.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Jon87 said:


> Dont use Prime.
> 
> New studies have Been done showing that it destroys Your Biological Filtration , and dosing more than 1nce a month will more than likely kill Your bacteria....
> 
> use API Tap water Conditioner , safer and it doesnt smell Like Big foot just took a sh*t on my Lap.


Really? In another post "everyone" praises Prime like a God-send. Any sources you have that we can read-up on?


----------

